# Downloading problems



## bobbychipping (May 26, 2019)

Hey ho and all that jazz,
Having some problems downloading attachments, e.g.:

https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/bombsightxiv-pdf.539446/
https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/b-17-part-1-pdf.33566/

Tried different browsers with same result,
advice would be appreciated
Bobby


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2019)

I haven't had any trouble with downloading the files using the links you posted above. So it means that it could be an issue at your end. Possible the download of specified types of files might be blocked either by the soft on your computer or server. Also you should check if your soft is updated fully. Especially the Windows and its Firewall because these are responsible for troubles with downloading of files mostly. Is there the Adobe Reader installed? What device do you use .. a desktop computer,, laptop or smartphone etc?


----------



## bobbychipping (May 28, 2019)

Thanks Wurger, 
I should have mentioned I have had no problems in the past.
We have just gone onto our new broadband network called NBN -SHOULD BE 'NBG'
FAST but all sorts of problems.
I wrote a little Visual Basic downloader - works fine - will do for now
Bobby
Adelaide, Australia


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2019)

OK. Glad you got is sorted out.


----------

